# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  TNR Amaluna: tăng nhanh quy trình xây dựng

## tenten

TNR Amaluna là dự án mới do bộ phận TNR Holdings nước ta làm chủ đầu tư cũng như phát triển. dự án này tọa lạc ngay trước mặt con đường Võ Nguyên cạnh bên, phường 7, thành phố Trà Vinh, tỉnh Trà Vinh. mặt đường Võ Nguyên tiếp giáp là một trong tuyến đường huyết mạch của tỉnh, có thể nói dự án TNR đang được nắm giữ một vị trí vàng vô cùng tiềm năng, trong tương lai giá trị BĐS Nhà Đất tại đây sẽ còn không ngừng cao theo thời điểm.



dự án TNR Amaluna được đầu tư quy hoạch gần tại vị trí trước mặt đường Võ Nguyên giáp chuyển giao cùng với Nguyễn Đáng thuộc phường 7, TP. Trà Vinh. Đây có thể nói rằng là 1 trong đường huyết mạch vào địa điểm với lộ giới 40m cũng như giao thông đồng bộ, thuận lợi mang lại việc di dời và tham gia với tương đối nhiều vùng lân cận.

không riêng sở hữu địa chỉ đắc địa ngay nội khu TP.HCM Trà Vinh, dự án công trình TNR Amaluna còn hiện tại hữu rộng 50+ ích lợi đạt chuẩn 5 sao đồng thời đó là nhiều phục vụ hoàn chỉnh, đáp ứng đảm bảo hoàn hảo thị hiếu cuộc sống mang lại cư dân.

ngoài các lợi ích trung tâm hiện hữu bên trong , khu đô thị TNR Amaluna Trà Vinh còn thừa hưởng có thêm những tiện ích nước ngoài trung tâm khác giống như : liền kề tập hợp trường học đạt chuẩn quốc tế, cơ sở y tế đa khoa các cấp, khu vui chơi công viên – khu du lịch trà vinh, khu thương mại & những shop lớn trong khu vực cùng với chính là vô số nhanh ích/dịch vụ sát bên khác.

phần nhiều các căn hộ của dự án Amaluna đều được thiết kế với văn minh cùng với cảm hứng nhà đạo là “ xanh “. với hệ thống cây cối được thiết kế theo phong cách bao quanh dự án đã đóng góp phần nên nên nơi ở xanh – hòa quyện cùng với cuộc sống, đây là một yếu tố giúp cho các căn nhà phố – biệt thự Amaluna trở nên hoàn hảo và thu hút quý khách hơn.

với thiết kế hiện đại cùng nơi ở xanh được tạo với khá nhiều cây xanh nội khu sẽ giúp cho các ngôi nhà phố Amaluna trở nên đẹp hơn. nổi bậc về đêm khi các ánh đèn nổi lên bạn có thể hình dung đây không còn khi là các nhà phố bình thường nữa mà chúng cứ giống như những tòa thành tháp lung linh. nói theo một cách khác Amaluna xứng đáng khi là khu vực nhằm ta Dùng thử cuộc sống hoàn thiện gần kề người thân.



Cửa Hàng chúng tôi thường xuyên cập nhật nhiều hình ảnh đẹp nhất tiến độ dự án công trình TNR AMALUNA. để người tiêu dùng luôn yên tâm khi chọn dự án ở đây. Đây chính là số hình ảnh trong thực tế quy trình thiết kế :

với kinh nghiệm vào thực hành dự án công trình, TNR Holdings Vietnam - chủ đầu tư dự án TNR Amaluna hứa hẹn đem đến một khu đô thị kiểu mẫu bậc nhất khu vực.

tập hợp khu dã ngoại công viên cảnh quan, cây xanh được dự án quy hoạch cũng như thi công nhất quán

mang đến nay, những hạng mục thi công từ hạ tầng, cơ sở giao thông đến các màu xanh khu dã ngoại công viên đều được gấp rút thực hiện và bước vào các thời điểm sau cuối, dãy Nhà Và Đất Thương Mại trước mặt con đường huyết mạch Võ Nguyên gần kề cũng đã thi công ăn nhập cho tầng 2, điều đó càng chắc chắn rõ rệt hơn về góc nhìn, thương hiệu tuổi của công ty đầu tư TNR Holdings Vietnam.

----------

